# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  CosmicEpiphanies Work Book!!!

## CosmicEpiphany

Epic plans people, epic plans.

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class!

Care to share your plans with the rest of us? Tell us who you are and what your goals are perhaps?  :smiley: 

Keep on dreaming!

----------


## CosmicEpiphany

Sure. Im a 27 year old dude, a mechanical engineering student at the University of Kentucky, sophomore year. The first time I heard of LD'ing I was shocked and amazed that I had never heard of it before and immediately I thought "I am so doing this." I've had one LD before when I was taking Alpha Brain but I was so shocked that I was Lucid that it actually took my breath away and I immediately woke up, that was the night that I also successfully incubated a dream. I was talking with my brother about where our Engineering Career's would take us and I laid back on a couch. Then I noticed a worm hole in the ceiling and immediately I knew I was dreaming, then like I said it took my breath away and I woke up immediately. The last time I concentrated on this I was in school, and I got out of it because schools pace picked up and I had to leave LD'ing for another day. That day has come and now I'm on brake and have a full month without work or school to devote to Lucid Dreaming. Last night I got a sweet dream journal (it looks very psychedelic) and I was carrying it with me all day setting the intention to remember my dream. And Im happy to report that it totally worked, intention it seems is a very powerful thing. I read your "class" last night and took vivid notes on everything. I'm gonna try a WBTB with a WILD and MILD tonight. Very, very, very excited to hear from someone with as much experience as you.

----------


## CosmicEpiphany

*Day 1*

Went to the store and got a freaking sweat Dream Journal. I tilted it "DreamLand" in big beautiful alternating colors. The cover is very Psychedelic, and very up my ally, I absolutely love the book and Ive been carrying it around with me all day. I wrote the title of the book in the cover and the first entry was "Depositing request to remember Dreams!"

Morning: 
The intention worked!! Holy $#%* that was pretty cool! Well I guess I'll detail the dream. 
*TITLE: COKE HOTEL*
I remember being at a car auction. They had Mercedes Benzes (mostly Red ones), to rally cars. I specifically remember a lady telling me they had as many cars as they had salesmen.   I remember walking down a country road alone, I happened upon a church with a big parking lot. It seems as though the church parking lot turned into the big car auction. People driving the cars back and forth to the auction block would smoke there tires like crazy. Then one cars suspension was messed up. So I asked someone if the piece that joined it to the car was just like the lego piece it looked like (we all know the piece, the piece that clicks wheels on lego cars, a cylinder with sliced ends). The actual piece in the dream was very similar except that it had this spring piece on the end with a plate attached, I examined it in detail. This was the same car that my boss had wrecked a long time ago and he was afraid to drive it, but it was somewhat glorious for him to drive it once again. Somehow the car auction turned into a wedding reception?? It was a huge party and I was extremely drunk (which is odd because I cant even remember the last time I drank). A friend dumped out a line of coke one the edge of a picture frame that was hanging on the wall near numerous party goers. I whipped out a dollar bill and snorted it sloppily (which is weird because it's been at least 7 years since I've done coke, I can remember that one!). The party goers where rather shocked by my action but not to the extend that one would think. Then it was time to go to bed, i still felt very intoxicated, I was a little disappointed the coke didn't do more, i knew that I would have a retched headache in the morning. There was talk of buying some more coke but nothing came to fruition. I was so drunk I laid down in the floor and was starting to try and get comfortable to go to sleep. My brother appeared and showed me to our room in the Hotel (yes the church apparently turned into a hotel). It was a big giant suite and there was a girl with my brother, I called her by the wrong name at first, something like Larissa. I went into the back bedroom and looked out the window to see the roof of a lower portion of the hotel. I walked back into the main room noticing a crack in the floor, this crack told me that "hay" this was the old room that we used to rent all the time back in the day. The crack had widened significantly since "back in the day" and it bowed beneath my feet as I stepped into the main room of the suite. Then I woke up knowing I was gonna have a horrible hangover. Lucky for me it was a dream. 

Beautifully Detailed First Entry :Cheeky:  I'm siked what a great start ::banana:: 

Been doing RC's all day when I remember. I've done them at least 20 times as I've been thinking about LD'ing all day. 

Will do a WBTB with a MILD and WILD at 6 hours. Well I guess that's kind self explanatory but hay whatever. Thinking what my mantra is going to be.....

----------


## Matte87

With that small intro I didn't think you'd be willing to put much effort into this, but I was wrong!  :smiley:  I'm glad you're enthusiastic, that's your best weapon and approach to lucid dreaming in the beginning. Make sure you cling to that enthusiasm and explore the world of lucid dreaming and your mind. 

That's very good recall, I don't have many dreams that long and detailed anymore, make sure you write down all your dreams and as many details as possible and you'll increase your recall in no time.

Intentions are very strong, never underestimate them!  :smiley:  

How did your attempt go?

----------


## CosmicEpiphany

Im having trouble remembering to WILD when my alarm goes off in the morning. But I think I'll get it tonight. Still doing plenty of reality checks. I wanted to ask you something! The second night into my workbook week I was falling asleep repeating the mantra "I'm in a Lucid Dream" and I managed to stay conscious while I fell asleep. But the dreams where not very vivid and I only had a little control, not very much at all. This was nothing like the time I startled myself when I realized I was lucid, that was almost as "real" as normal everyday life. This was very "thin" or "senseless" , the only sense I had was sight except for a very brief moment where I experience touch. Is this because I was not in a REM cycle? If I had not woken up about an hour later, and taken it as far as I could have, could I have taken it into a REM cycle to become "Fully Lucid"? I would love to get your take on this?

It was quite amazing, I remember flashes of colored lights as I transitioned from awake to asleep all while being conscious, and a couple of false awakenings, it was a pretty cool start.

----------


## CosmicEpiphany

And one more thing. What are your favorite supplements, and how do you use them properly. I would love to know.......Thanks for talking man, I appreciate the interest.

----------


## Matte87

Some dreams are fuzzy no matter how much you try. It can be because of REM yes. You should always try to stabilize your dreams and make them more vivid, sadly not all dreams can be enhanced. I've just learned to accept the fact. One good thing about fuzzy dreams is that they're way easier to manipulate both passively and actively. I barely have any dream control at all in the life like dreams.

I've tried a bunch of supplements, including: Calea, Mugwort, B5, B6, B12, L-Theanine, 5-HTP and Galantamine with Choline. 

The most effective ones have been B6 vitamin 100-200 mg before bed, and Galantamine + Choline pill (from dreamamins.com 4 mg Galantamine and 200 mg Choline) during a WBTB.

L-Theanine helps you go back to sleep easier, I usually take 200 mg of that with the G+C, and 5-HTP makes you get long dreams in the later stages of sleep, almost like a REM rebound. Calea was pretty cool but didn't give me super awesome dreams like many report having.

REM rebound is also something you should try out, it's pretty amazing how long and intricate dreams you can get if you just miss a few hours of sleep the day before  :smiley:

----------


## CosmicEpiphany

Ooh thanks for the supplement tips!! I'm still RC'ing and reading and learning as much as i can. But I haven't had any luck yet except that really long vivid dream on the first night, and then the WILD to bed into a "light dream." I have WILD'ed a few other times but it has never gotten really vivid, but I know thats because I haven't hit a REM cycle so I really do believe I can be successful at WILD'ing I just have to get all the specifics worked out. I still have bad recall which I would really like to fix, I haven't even remembered a dream fragment since that first night so thats 5 nights with only one dream. However, the last 2 dreams I've had were extremely long and detailed so I have hope. I've been looking around for a good guide to dream recall and I really am committed to getting this down. This would be an amazing skill to have throughout life, I can't wait to have another LD!!! I'll get it down, I guess its gonna take a little longer than I suspected but thats ok.

----------


## Matte87

Don't worry if you don't dream much or don't get lucid in a dream for a little while, you have to ride those times out so to say, just stay motivated and know that even if you're not getting lucid, just trying to get lucid is enough to get better at it.

----------


## CosmicEpiphany

Thanks for talking man, thats pretty cool your this motivated and interested in the topic to be a mentor to people. I'm not trying to kiss ass I'm just being real. People like you are a shinning example of whats good about mankind, and it's people like you that are shaping the future and making it a brighter and more positive place. Someone like you is very rare, having the motivation to guide others in your free time (for free) just because it's an amazing topic and your passionate about it. Your essentially a leader in the very niche topic that could enrich the lives of so many people, and its amazing to me Lucid Dreaming would ever be a niche topic (but it is?). I believe this says something about mankind's focus, it's radiating that being a human is about acquiring physical things in order to find fulfillment. But the physical things are secondary to good relationships, good people, knowledge, spiritual health (for me), and the pursuit of something greater than ourselves like helping others. Not to mention none of this would have only been possible in the last 10 years or so, at least to most people. In the last 10 years or so the internet as taken over as the dominant media outlet for EVERYTHING, at least for my generation, but regardless it has come online so recently in history. This might seem weird to say I but I feel like the internet has changed me as a human being, I have been able to research any and everything I find interesting, enriching my life and my awareness of the world. The amount of information I have consumed has got to be 10 times what the average person consumed from the 80's or so, I could be totally wrong, but I have consumed SO MUCH cool enriching material (And I'm only 27). Sorry for the rant, I just took 2 hits of some really good pot, first time in about a year or so, so I'm feeling very philosophical. But yeah thanks for the guidance!!

----------


## CosmicEpiphany

*FYI I had a LD!! Last night and an OBE!!!* But I used WILD as I went to bed at about 2:30AM no WBTB so the dreams weren't that vivid, but I had control and it was pretty sweet. I went straight into sleep paralysis, then into an OBE, i came back in my body to a FA did a RC and I was lucid. Have you ever heard of WILD'ing before 4.5 to 6 hours of sleep? I cant wait to catch a nice long REM cycle after about 6 hours of sleep!

----------


## Matte87

You're welcome  :smiley:  I really appreciate the kind words, I know people appreciate it when you help them, but hearing it like that is always warming.

And nice!  :smiley:  I have heard about people being able to WILD when going to sleep, but those dreams are often very unstable or fuzzy. If you manage to do it after a few hours instead, so you'll be in REM, I'm sure you'll have a more rewarding experience.

----------


## CosmicEpiphany

Havent had any other Lucid's but Ive been keeping up with my regimen. That B-6 made my recall amazing, thanks for that tip, I had it but I was only taking 25mg! I need to post my paper dream journal online sometime. That plant you mentioned sounds really amazing, cant wait to order it soon. FYI I have had about 5 WILD's in the past and they have all been just as I was going to bed for the night without any previous sleep. I have yet to have a WILD after 4.5-6 hours of sleep, Ive been trying every morning for about 10 days now. I'll hopefully get my kinks worked out before I go back to school. Do you have any recommendations for maintaining awareness as you fall asleep for WILD'ing?

----------


## Matte87

Ah that's good! I'm not a WILD'er myself, but whenever I've managed to do it I've been fairly far into the relaxation process. I focus on a dreamscene and try to imagine that I see it infront of me, I then touch things and imagine feeling the texture. That usually works and suddenly the thoughts I have become solidified and I'm in the dream.

Some people count, others focus on their breathing and some use an anchor like a fan that they listen to. I guess it's up to each and every one to find their own way of approaching it.

----------


## FelicityPotter

Hey, welcome  ::D: 
You seem really motivated! And you're doing really well so far! I can't wait to read about the other dreams you have, I bet you could do some really awesome stuff with dream control if you wanted to.
How I normally improve my dream recall is by trying to remember what I did during the day. Like, if you write a journal of what you did from waking up during the day, it helps and I can remember more at night. Also, writing down in your dream journal every detail helps me to remember other parts of the dream. And laying in for half an hour helps me remember different dreams. Maybe that could help you.  :smiley: 
Best of luck! Can I call you Cosmic?  :smiley:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Are you going to join the competition?

----------


## CosmicEpiphany

Yes Felicity you may call me Cosmic if you like :Shades wink:  May I call you Felicity? I take it thats you real name. Thanks for talking and yes I am totally motivated. This is such an amazing topic/skill, everyone should know how to lucid dream or at least experience it for themselves and see if they can get some enjoyment out of it. If i get my LD skills developed it seems like I could have a second life at night, which would normally go to waste, and that would be freaking awesome  :Oh noes:  <me freaking out. I cant wait until I get better and I can problem solve and incubate dreams, problem solving in your subconscious has got to be effective and fun, thats a hell of a combo sign me up!! *What competition are you talking about?* By the way I love your name  ::hug::

----------


## Matte87

It's stunning how few people see the potential of lucid dreaming like you do. It's like they're afraid of even trying. If I had heard that you could do anything during the night, like you said, live a second life almost, I'd give it a worthy shot. Most people laugh or shrug it off as something weird or impossible.

She's talking about this competition: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...ad-9-a-136940/

Sign up here: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...d-10-a-139230/

----------


## FelicityPotter

It's my middle name, but yep that's cool.  :smiley: 
 :boogie: 
And yup, that's the competition  ::D:  in it, you have to remember as many dreams and do as many 'tricks' as you can to get the most points and win!

----------


## CosmicEpiphany

Ok so Ive had some success recently. I had another successful WILD with a WBTB with only about 2.5 hours of sleep or so (woke up naturally) but this was the first LD that was very life like and freaking amazing. This one has really allowed me to see the potential here and man I want the red pill! 




Because thats essentially what this community is shooting for. The option to experience a world were only the power of your imagination is the limit to what you can achieve and experience. And I totally know what you mean Matt87 about most people acting so nonchalant when you talk about Lucid Dreaming!! :Uhm:  I usually say something along the lines of "how can you seem so uninterested in such an amazing topic?" and a lot of the time they dont say much after that about it but just try and change the subject. I totally don't get it, but I do think some portion of the people just think your full of shit or something and don't believe its even possible. I always try and tell them about the Stephen LaBerge experiments were they verified the eye movement patterns while monitoring his brain wave activity thus proving he was really conscious in his dreams. It is a pretty shocking subject, when I first heard about It I immediately researched it and found out there where techniques so I was really excited! Yeah I definitely think a lot of people are so close minded that they dont even believe its possible, at least thats what Ive come across.

----------


## CosmicEpiphany

_2 Non-Lucid Dreams I had the same night as an LD these were later in the morning_
*Un-Real Vitamin Sales*Melissa had some last coming over about vitamins to speak with me and expected me to get up right this second and go in there and talk to her. I saw the vitamin saleswoman walk out the door of the trailer from Marleys room where i was sleeping, she was blond headed, _I kept on saying to myself is this real this doesn't seem real_, I  told Melissa  to give me 15 minutes to go brush my teeth and get my hair ready, Melissa seemed agitated as usual, and told me the lady kept on calling and saying "all I want to do is talk to husband, thats all" so she told the lady she could come by. very interesting how I kept on saying to myself "is this real", and how I saw her walk out the front door from Marleys room. I also remember my alarm clock waking me up. It was 12pm and I reset it for 1:30pm because _I felt really groggy and strange, again "something didn't feel real." I started to call to Melissa and ask her if this was real, I wish I would have. This is the first time I can remember in a dream that I was somehow aware of the fact that something was unusual about the reality I was experiencing at that moment. Hopefully this is my brain starting to further differentiate between waking reality and dream reality._ 

*Ballpark Roundabout*The other dream involved Ryan, Will, Zac, Melissa, Reasons old lady, kids from school on a baseball team. I ran into will at the park. I also ran into Zac at the park he was wearing the shirt I gave to Ryan and he was with some girl, I told him nice shirt and asked him how he got it, he said Ryan gave it to him. at one point I was walking around a track at the park talking on my cell phone, it seems like i saw crumblier at this point (i saw him at shell on xmas) . I talked to reasons old lady and she said that she wasn't meeting up with Ryan anymore, seems like the reason was because he would tell her to meet up and not even show, I thought to myself wow he's not even motivated enough to go and get the drugs he needs to feel normal. I said that was probably for the best. I asked Melissa how Ryan new reasons and his old lady and who the hell he was hanging out with because I knew none of these people. I told reasons old lady that the plan was eventually to get Ryan to go to rehab because it took a massive event in the past to get him to quit doing drugs (going into the navy) and it was gonna take a huge event in the future to get him off again. I was concerned that maybe I shouldn't have told her about the plans because i didn't want it getting back to Ryan. I don't remember talking to Will much, I just remember he was there at a baseball game and that I talked about seeing him there.  I also remember walking inside a pavilion type structure at the ball park talking on my phone and running into the guys from school who were playing on a baseball team. 


_New Fragments_One about Melissa and Marley cooking Muffins in the kitchen, I could here them and Melissa was fussing at Marley asker her to help with the muffins
Another one about dirt bikes and ramps on a tv stage. I was thinking about doing donuts and popping the clutch on wood and how you needed to be really careful to watch out for your back wheel to gain traction. Because If you did you would flip and hurt yourself. I couldn't imagine how you could always 100% break traction on wood or concrete with a dirt bike.

----------


## Matte87

Ah nice dreams  :smiley:  The awareness part is definitely progress, you were so close to reaching lucidity  :smiley:  I've even talked about lucid dreams in a dream without getting lucid, but anything lucidity related in a dream is progress.

As for people not caring, there's a bunch of reasons. 1) They're afraid of weird things and don't dare to explore them themselves, either because they're afraid of people finding out and mocking them or they have a set view on how life works and don't want anything to conflict with that view. 2) They believe you and give it a shot but realise it's not a "quick fix" entertainment that you can just turn on, you need to practice for a long time and stay dedicated, most people don't have that kind of dedication and would rather just play some Xbox.

Mostly I think it's those two reasons. Laziness and fear of being different and excluded from the pack.

----------


## FelicityPotter

The competition has started!  ::D:

----------

